# German Shepherd Breeder Help



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been looking for a german shepherd about 8 months and i want to choose the right puppy from the right breeder. Most of the breeders i talk to (even the show ones) say their German shepherds will be a good match for me. I want other german shepherd owners (working and show) honest oppinion.
I have owned a malamute/German shepherd mix, terrier mix, a wolf dog low content and my last dog a pure bred german shepherd but she was poorly bred. I got her from a rescue at 2 1/2 years old, she died of cancer at 6 1/2 years old. She was my best friend and protector.
I wanted to get a pure bred german shepherd but I want a good pet that is from a good breeder nothing too hardcore in drives. I don’t want a show line but I don’t know if the working lines will be too much for me. I go hiking, camping, backpacking, fishing, swimming, and pretty much outdoor stuff. On my other days i just sit by the fireplace and read or watch some TV. I am active not hyper so I want a dog similar to that. I just want a good healthy pet that will protect me or at least be a good deterrent. A dog that does good in most weather, and be as active as me.

I was looking at these DDR and Czech german shepherd breeders

Timberhaus Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (360)832-6556

Schraderhaus SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

Vombanach German Shepherd Working Dogs DDR German Shepherd Breeders DDR German Shepherd Puppies

http://www.alpinek9.com/index.html
If anyone knows any other breeders i should look at that would be great. I know about hip problems and i know not to work the dog too hard. I already have a dog trainer in my area that worked with my old shepherd.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I tend to like all the breeders you've listed, but don't know them personally

My female is out of a female (helga) that is at schraderhaus.

What state are you in? I also tend to really like Crooked Creek dogs (she is a member here) out of Missouri..she also has a website crookedcreekranch...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I'm guessing that since you have chosen three breeders from the Northwest that this is your home territory. Like with any other breeder, you need to connect with each of them to discuss what it is that you prefer in a dog. Then after that you need to do your research on the breeders, their dogs, their puppies etc, etc.

:welcome: ABOARD!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryuk said:


> Most of the breeders i talk to (even the show ones) say their German shepherds will be a good match for me. I want other german shepherd owners (working and show) honest oppinion.


My honest opinion is that, based on what you say you're looking for, a well-bred German Shepherd from working _or_ show lines would be a good match for you. A nice, balanced working line Shepherd isn't that different from a nice, balanced show line Shepherd. 

Someone whose goal is to win at high-level Schutzhund or do serious police patrol or protection work should probably choose a working line. Someone whose goal is to win shows should probably choose a show line. Someone wanting wanting an active pet and companion who will look scary to bad guys and alert when someone's on the property can do well with a moderate dog from either lines. The main thing is to find a breeder you can trust to help you choose the right puppy from the right mating.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I tend to like all the breeders you've listed, but don't know them personally
> 
> My female is out of a female (helga) that is at schraderhaus.
> 
> What state are you in? I also tend to really like Crooked Creek dogs (she is a member here) out of Missouri..she also has a website crookedcreekranch...


I am from Idaho. Very cool i just looked them up their shepherds look very nice. Is that yours in the icon


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

EJQ said:


> I'm guessing that since you have chosen three breeders from the Northwest that this is your home territory. Like with any other breeder, you need to connect with each of them to discuss what it is that you prefer in a dog. Then after that you need to do your research on the breeders, their dogs, their puppies etc, etc.
> 
> :welcome: ABOARD!


Hehehe yes i do live around there but i am willing to travel far just to get one. Thank you! I wanted to import one but i dont know other languages. I am in love with this dog ??????? ???????? ???????. ????? - ???????? ??????? ???????? ???????. ?????? ?????? ???????? ???????? ???????? ??????????? ???????? ????


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> My honest opinion is that, based on what you say you're looking for, a well-bred German Shepherd from working _or_ show lines would be a good match for you. A nice, balanced working line Shepherd isn't that different from a nice, balanced show line Shepherd.
> 
> Someone whose goal is to win at high-level Schutzhund or do serious police patrol or protection work should probably choose a working line. Someone whose goal is to win shows should probably choose a show line. Someone wanting wanting an active pet and companion who will look scary to bad guys and alert when someone's on the property can do well with a moderate dog from either lines. The main thing is to find a breeder you can trust to help you choose the right puppy from the right mating.


Thanks! I feel alot better now I thought i was doing the wrong thing wanting a working line because they are working lines. i will look into both lines more and into more breeders and talk to these breeders more.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it wrong to want a certain color in a dog? I know a good match for me matters but what about looks


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have two Schraderhaus dogs, love them. Looking to add another to my kennel. 

I use to own Helga, she is a great female. My male Enzo and female Catrina are out of Helga.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

There's nothing wrong about wanting a certain color. In fact, I chose my breeder based on the look that I wanted. I wanted Black/Red that can do sports like PSA or herding, so I talked to a number of breeders that can give me that dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, that is Masi

no not wrong to want a certain color, just make sure color isn't your number 1 priority, for me it's solid / sound temperament and coming from good healthy dogs, the rest falls into place


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

kleinenHain said:


> I have two Schraderhaus dogs, love them. Looking to add another to my kennel.
> 
> I use to own Helga, she is a great female. My male Enzo and female Catrina are out of Helga.


Wow thats cool! She is very pretty


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> There's nothing wrong about wanting a certain color. In fact, I chose my breeder based on the look that I wanted. I wanted Black/Red that can do sports like PSA or herding, so I talked to a number of breeders that can give me that dog.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes she is and she has very pretty pups.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and to add, MAX (above) avatar is Masi's Daddy,,you might want to check out wanda's (kleinenhain) dogs too, I'm geographically challenged not sure how close to KY you are)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Thanks Diane I forgot to give Max credit lol Man long day


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> yes, that is Masi
> 
> no not wrong to want a certain color, just make sure color isn't your number 1 priority, for me it's solid / sound temperament and coming from good healthy dogs, the rest falls into place


Yes definitely get one that is better for me before i look at the looks.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and to add, MAX (above) avatar is Masi's Daddy,,you might want to check out wanda's (kleinenhain) dogs too, I'm geographically challenged not sure how close to KY you are)


lol thanks! how far doesnt really matter to me as long as i get a great dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ryuk, welcome. If you are into the DDR look, Connie at Spartanville has the same looks as the link ??????? you provided...but looks are not everything.
I also love the black sable look but decided to go with a different line and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Ryuk, welcome. If you are into the DDR look, Connie at Spartanville has the same looks as the link ??????? you provided...but looks are not everything.
> I also love the black sable look but decided to go with a different line and couldn't be happier!


Thanks i like it here so many gsd owners! You guys are so helpful. Very amazing shepherds i like the look of that shepehrd i posted the link of but i really like the shepherds with brown paws and all black like these but they are so hard to find lol. 

like dargo Dargo von den Thuringer Kronjuwelen

INT/UKC CH V-1 Quindt v Alt-Ostland, OFA Good

Hilda z Esagilu


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryuk said:


> Thanks i like it here so many gsd owners! You guys are so helpful. Very amazing shepherds i like the look of that shepehrd i posted the link of but i really like the shepherds with brown paws and all black like these but they are so hard to find lol.
> 
> like dargo Dargo von den Thuringer Kronjuwelen
> 
> ...


Those are blanket back black and tans. They're not really that rare.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree, Max sires that color.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Those are blanket back black and tans. They're not really that rare.


i like the all sable ones but i feel like if i get one it will draw to much unwanted attention. In idaho wolf dogs are legal and when i had my last one i got in trouble(because they cant tell low content from high content), someone tried to steal hime 2 times they broke into my backyard, i got bugged 50 times a day just trying to walk him... i am not saying they look like wolves but the wolf obsessers wont tell the difference i am to scared to own one that looks like that


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh I hear ya, like my wolf in the woods?









Fall is here so she wears her vests,,just heard on the news we have cougars close to us, last week it was a roaming nasty ram, this week cougars, gotta stay outta the woods here


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahh I hear ya, like my wolf in the woods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe very cool. omg yea stay safe. on my trip to the trinities a mountain lion jumped in front of my truck it was 6:45 ish... very scary it was massive and it was so ripped


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we aren't 'known' for having mountain lions here, but recently we've had ALOT of sightings all over the state..and of course we have tons of coyotes, fisher cats, bears,,an occasional moose deer season is starting soon will stay outta the woods I think


----------



## LeeOma (Oct 27, 2011)

*Looking for the right breeder*

I recently visited a working line, Czech, dog kennel in NC. very impressive. Dogs were pleasant, not crazy and not timid. The dogs and the placed passes the smell test. All were clean as was the place. Not fancy but nice. Vom Ron kennels, they have a website I think it is vomrongermanshepherds.com, not sure. I'm looking too and liked this one.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you have to make sure you're a good
match for a dog more so than a dog being a
good match for you.


----------

